# brother pr655



## screenvince (Apr 13, 2009)

Hi,
can anyone advise if the brother pr655 is a good intro embroidery machine, we are a screenprinters, would only need the machine for lowish volumes.
Is it reliable, what about servicing, any known issues?
thank you.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

The brother/babylock 6 and 10 needle machines are pretty bullet-proof, they run forever. If you can live with the number of needles and smaller-than-a-commercial-machine sewing field size, they are great machines, we have 3 of them...


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

screenvince said:


> Hi,
> can anyone advise if the brother pr655 is a good intro embroidery machine, we are a screenprinters, would only need the machine for lowish volumes.
> Is it reliable, what about servicing, any known issues?
> thank you.


I have the older version, PR600 and have been using it for the last 12 years. Some dealers will tell you that you need to have it serviced every year and some say every 2 years. Service costs between $150-$250 depending where you go. I'm in the LA area so I can shop around and go to different Brother/Babyluck dealers. I take it in for service every two years.

It's a solid machine until you hit about 30 million stitches. That's when the original motors and moving parts starts breaking and need replacing.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting Luis... We traded in a 2007 model with 58 million stitches and it still had every original part on it other than the needle threader. I have another one I am selling right now with 38 million stitches that everything is original except the needle threader and 1 control board for the LCD. I did the basic maintenance on them every year and took them to the shop every other year.


----------



## WLGT (Jan 31, 2015)

That's great news tfalk, I'm loving the Babylock 10 needle I have and it's doing some amazing work for me so far. I hope to get into the 60million stitch club someday myself.


----------



## 1badsup (Jan 16, 2015)

tfalk said:


> Interesting Luis... We traded in a 2007 model with 58 million stitches and it still had every original part on it other than the needle threader. I have another one I am selling right now with 38 million stitches that everything is original except the needle threader and 1 control board for the LCD. I did the basic maintenance on them every year and took them to the shop every other year.


The x or y motor broke after 5 years and this about 6 months after my local shop serviced it. I took it to another shop and I was told that my machine looked like it hadn't been serviced for a long time. That could be the reason why I'm having some issues now.

How do you do your annual service? What do you clean and lubricate?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I pretty much just take off all the covers, clean out all the dust and put a small amount of oil on everything that moves or looks like it has oil on it. I had someone come to the house one time to service the machines and that's pretty much what he did. I finally had to have one of the belts replaced this past service and I replaced an inverter board in the LCD since it was getting hard to see on one side.

Shop told me all the boards were good and the LCD screen itself needed to be replaced. Bought the LCD ($700), put it in, no difference... bought the 2 boards behind the LCD ($270 and $30), guess which one fixed the problem? Yep, spent $1000 buying parts only to find out it was the $30 board causing the problem... live and learn...


----------

